# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Mijn viend heeft geen zin in seks

## kampwijf1987

hoi 

mijn vriend heeft geen zin meer in seks het is al een half jaar geleden dat we seks hebben gehad :Confused:  sinds mijn vriend is gestopt met bier drinken :Confused:  en ik weet niet wat er aan de hand is :Confused:  en ik sta droog !!!! waar kan het aan leggen !!!!! help me !!!!!

----------


## dotito

Hallo Kampwijf,

Het beste wat je kan doen is;samen eens aan tafel zitten en er over praten.En vragen wat er aan de hand is,en vragen hoe het komt dat hij geen zin meer heeft.Doet u vriend geheimzinnig,of gedraagt hij zich zoals gewoonlijk.Ja makkelijk is het niet,maar als ik van was zou ik met mijn vriend gezellig is ergens gaan eten.En dan zo beginnen te praten,en gewoon op een vriendelijke manier zeggen wat er op u lever ligt.Het is ergens niet normaal als er 6 maand geen sex is.Maar er moet dan toch een reden voor zijn.Hoop voor jou dat je snel kunt achter halen wat de oorzaak.

Wens je heel veel succes toe,en hopelijk komt het allemaal snel goed!

Do

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Ben het helemaal met Dotito eens hierboven mij. Misschien zou je ook deze topics kunnen doorlezen, er komen veel van dit soort problemen voorbij, en er zijn al héél veel tips voor gegeven! Oke hier zijn een aantal topics: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5616 , http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11539 , http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10940 , http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2613, http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=333 .

In de meeste gevallen gaat het om vrouwen die niet meer willen, maar ook als het probleem andersom is kun je wellicht nog iets hebben aan de tips die daarin staan!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## kampwijf1987

hoi 

wat jij me allemaal vertelt heb ik allemaal al een keer gedaan zoals uit eten geweest om de tafel gaan zitten allemaal gedaan en ik krijg maar niks uit hem ik weet het gewoon niet meer maar hij zit er wel mee dat hij de schuld is dat zijn ouders vroeger zijn gescheiden maar dat is niet zo en hij heeft geen contact meer met zijn vader dus ja kan het daar ook aan leggen of kan het ligen aan dat hij sinds 6 maanden geleden gestopt is met bier drinken ik weet het gewoon niet meer help!!! me!!!! :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Ja het blijven idd vervelende dingen. Het enige wat zou helpen is praten. Constant praten praten praten. Leg hem uit wat je dwars zit, wáárom hij geen seks meer wilt, probeer duidelijkheid te krijgen! Het lijkt mij namelijk een beetje vreemd dat hij geen seks meer zou willen hebben omdat zijn ouders vroeger zijn gescheiden.. Dus probeer rustig met hem te gaan praten wat hem dan precies dwars zit! Het lijkt heel onmogelijk, en vaak is het ook ontzettend moeilijk maar echte oplossingen zijn er niet voor! Jullie moeten er samen uitkomen dmv goede communicatie, dus veel praten!

Succes!

----------


## dotito

@Kampwijf,

Natuurlijke zijn dat allemaal geen leuke dingen,maar het enige dat helpt is praten,praten,en nog is praten,ook al is het niet altijd gemakkelijk.Hoop dat jullie er snel uit zijn.

Beste,Do

----------


## Oki07

Wat vaak helpt is zoveel mogelijk in "ik- boodschappen" praten. In de trant van ik voel mij ..., ik zou graag..., het doet mij verdriet...
Ik vind dat hij wel mag proberen uit te leggen waarom hij geen zin heeft om te vrijen. 
Soms helpt het ook om het maar te doen. Soort doorbreken van de sleur. Wij hadden ook een poos geen sex. Geen directe reden, maar allebei unhappy op het werk, stress en moe. Op vakantie kwam het altijd weer goed, dus was het wel duidelijk dat we elkaar nog leuk vinden, maar soms moet je de tijd maken.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Kampwijf,

Beetje raar om dat zo te schrijven moet ik zeggen  :Wink: 
Heb je al eens geprobeerd hem te verleiden. Je lekker verzorgen, en als hij thuis komt van zijn werk of zo hem opwachten. Nou ja, ik hoef niet te vertellen hoe machtig jullie vrouwen, normaal gesproken zijn.  :Wink:  Weet je trouwens zeker dat het niets lichamelijks bij hem kan zijn? Gebrek aan zelf vertrouwen?!? Ik zeg maar wat. Want als man zou het niet kunnen krijgen van een erectie BV een reden kunnen zijn om niet/minder te vrijen. Hoewel ik het vrijen belangrijker vind dan de daad, en ik zit met een vrouw die nu niet bepaald overloopt van libido, en dat is zachtjes gezegt. Maar ook daar kun je over praten. Veel succes.

Gr Ikke

----------


## friesdumke

hoi DO.
ook ik zit met dit probleem.
als mijn man zijn zin doet hadden we nooit geen sex meer.
ik moet er niet aan deneken zeg, ook al is het niet het allerbelangrijkste in een relatie.
kan er ook eigenlijk niks over vinden op internet. meestal wil de vrouw niet meer.
heb je al iets uit kunnen vogelen wat helpt?
zou graag van je horen.
groetjes

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Friesdumke,
Voor jou eigenlijk ook de bovenstaande vraag. (Net als op die andere pol). Uit eigen ervaring weet ik dat sex niet het belangrijkste is. Maar dat je behoorlijk gefrusteerd kunt raken bij gebrek aan. Gr Ikke

----------


## coffee

Geen zin, wel zin.
Is ook genetisch bepaald.
In onze maatschappij, moet de man altijd maar zin hebben en is het veel meer acceptabel dat de vrouw geen zin heeft.

ZOlang beide partijen er geen punt van maken, is er niets aan de hand.

Vindt de partner het een probleem, moet er inderdaad gepraat worden.
Maar vaak kunnen mannen niet praten, een soort van schaamte gevoel, (ze worden immers in het hokje geduwd, van altijd maar zin hebben in seks.).

En net wat ik hier boven al gelezen hebt,kunnen het verschillende oorzaken zijn.
Stress op het werk, Gezondheid die te wensen overlaat, Medicatie die libido verlagend werkt.
Sexueel uitgekeken op je partner.
Te veel porno of andere sexuele uitspattingen, waarbij de partner vergeten wordt.

Wat al eerder aangeraden is, is blijven praten, komen jullie daar niet uit, is een bezoek aan de huisarts of therapeut misschien een optie.

P.s. het bierdrinken heeft geen invloed op je sexuele gevoelens.
succes.

----------


## ikke64

Heel lief coffee, maar geen sex is voor veel mensen uiteindelijk de hel!!! En dan bedoel ik dat bijna letterlijk. Ik heb lang zonder gemoeten. Maar was gewoon me zelf niet, en eigenlijk diep ongelukkig. En de mensen die, genetisch of niet, niets om sex geven zijn vaak ook niet bereid hier iets tegen/mee te doen. Arme partner die deze behoefte wel heeft.....

----------


## coffee

Ikke 64,

Dat klopt helemaal wat je zegt.

Het lijkt mij inderdaad een hel,als je partner geen behoefte heeft aan seks.
Normaliter is dat dan ook wel gelijk te merken in het begin van een relatie.

Waar ik meer op doelde zijn de stellen die al wat langer bij elkaar zijn.
Als ik naar mij zelf kijk (30jaar getrouwd ondertussen) verliep mijn seks leven ook met toppen en dalen.
Hadden we te maken met ziek zijn (nou dan staat je kop helemaal niet naar seks!!).
Medicijn gebruik, waaruit later bleek,dat die het libido naar het vriespunt bracht.
Als daar niet over gepraat wordt, krijg je rare toestanden in je relatie.
Gelukkig kunnen wij heel goed praten, hebben geen taboe's en was het libido probleem, binnen een maand opgelost.
Vele vrouwen hebben te maken met hormoonsveranderingen tijdens en na een zwangerschap.
SOms wordt dat wel eens vergeten.
Heb je te maken met een depressieve partner (of depressie buien),ook dan is de behoefte aan seks bij zo'n persoon ver te zoeken.

Ik wil er niet mee zeggen,dat de heer des huizes dan maar op een houtje moet gaan bijten.
Seks is belangrijk in een relatie.


Samen er aan werken lijkt mijn inziens het beste. Roep desnoods prof. hulp in.
Maar beiden moeten er wel open voor staan.

Ik lees heel veel, dat of de een of de ander weinig of geen zin heeft .
Vandaar mijn reactie ook op die vergelijkbare andere topic.
SOms passen stellen sexueel niet bij elkaar. Wordt de een niet meer hitsig van de ander.

Het enige wat ik een ieder in zo'n situatie kan aanraden is praten ,praten en nog eens praten.
Ben niet bang de ander te kwetsen. Men moet van elkaar weten, wat de ander voelt.Daarbij kan een hoop verdriet loskomen.
Ik heb makkelijk praten, ik heb na 30jaar huwelijk nog steeds een spannend en opwindend seksleven.

Toen ik in de overgang wat minder zin had, was dat geen probleem.
Ook mijn partner is een tijd ziek geweest, kon er ook niet gevreeen worden.Ik heb daar geen probleem van gemaakt.
maar goed het gaat hier niet om mij.

----------


## ikke64

In grote lijnen heb je gelijk coffee. Mijn eigen ervaring en die van andere die ik gesproken heb is echter dat als de partner een verlaagt libido heeft, of in ieder geval een stuk lager dan die van de partner, dat zij daar totaal niet over willen praten, niet belangrijk. En als er dan wel al een keer gesproken wordt het uiteindelijk niets opleverd. Zeker niet op de lange termijn. Ik ben meer dan 10 jaar eigenlijk sexloos geweest. Toen ik echter op het punt stond vreemd te gaan, ik was echt de wanhoop nabij, en mijn partner dit ontdekte is er bij haar een schakelaar om gegaan en konden we er over praten. Sindsdien is de sex een frequenter, we moeten nog veel weer opbouwen. En we kunnen nu elke keer een stapje in de goede richting doen. Voor mij zijn we er nog lang niet, voor haar misschien wel, maar dat denk ik ook niet. In ieder geval kunnen we er alle twee gelukkig weer van genieten. Kunnen we weer van elkaar genieten. Voor mij is sex/vrijen het ultieme samen zijn. Zonder sex geen liefdes relatie, Ik ben haar broertje niet ;-) Ik wil haar kunnen vast houden, ik wil samen met haar genieten.

----------


## coffee

> In grote lijnen heb je gelijk coffee. Mijn eigen ervaring en die van andere die ik gesproken heb is echter dat als de partner een verlaagt libido heeft, of in ieder geval een stuk lager dan die van de partner, dat zij daar totaal niet over willen praten, niet belangrijk. En als er dan wel al een keer gesproken wordt het uiteindelijk niets opleverd. Zeker niet op de lange termijn. Ik ben meer dan 10 jaar eigenlijk sexloos geweest. Toen ik echter op het punt stond vreemd te gaan, ik was echt de wanhoop nabij, en mijn partner dit ontdekte is er bij haar een schakelaar om gegaan en konden we er over praten. Sindsdien is de sex een frequenter, we moeten nog veel weer opbouwen. En we kunnen nu elke keer een stapje in de goede richting doen. Voor mij zijn we er nog lang niet, voor haar misschien wel, maar dat denk ik ook niet. In ieder geval kunnen we er alle twee gelukkig weer van genieten. Kunnen we weer van elkaar genieten. Voor mij is sex/vrijen het ultieme samen zijn. Zonder sex geen liefdes relatie, Ik ben haar broertje niet ;-) Ik wil haar kunnen vast houden, ik wil samen met haar genieten.



Of je gelijk hebt!! :Wink: 
ZO hebben wij beiden pas geleden de trilogie 50 tinten gelezen, :Big Grin:  Er werd zo'n ophef over gemaakt, dat wij wel erg nieuwschierig werden.
Ondanks het hoge bouquetgehalte, las het heerlijk weg en hebben we zelfs bepaalde dingen toegepast.
Dus ja een soort van nieuwe dimensie aan je seksleven. :Smile: 
Tip: wat ook wel helpt in je relatie , is dat je zo nu en dan eens een lief smsje stuurt aan je vrouw/vriendin.
Liefde voor je partner kan je op vele manieren laten voelen/zien. :Wink:

----------


## coffee

ps bedoelde 50 tinten grijs.

sorry heb een soort van binnenpretje 

Je leest nou nergens Help mn vrouw's / man's libido loopt over.

----------


## ikke64

O dat, lezen van een boek waar sex in voor komt, zou die van mij nooit doen. En wat die sms-jes betreft. whattsapp-jes in deze moderne tijd. ;-) Dat hoort er inderdaad bij. Zoals iemand ooit tegen mij zei. De lekkerste vrijpartij in de avond, begint met een lief ontbijt. Gelukkig gaat het tussen mij en mijn partner weer stukken beter en kunnen we langzaam aan er weer over praten, is het bespreekbaar....

En die laatste zin. eigenlijk wel grappig. Maar weigeren is makkelijker dan, geweigerd worden denk ik.

----------


## coffee

> En die laatste zin. eigenlijk wel grappig. Maar weigeren is makkelijker dan, geweigerd worden denk ik.


Weet ik wel zeker. :EEK!: 
Heb dat zelf jaren meegemaakt.
Na bepaalde gebeurtenissen in ons leven,is het gelukkig ook weer goed gekomen.
vandaar dat volop genieten nu. :Smile:

----------


## Fleurtje85

Beste Kamp,

Je probleem komt vaak voor en dat kan met heel veel zaken te maken hebben.
En daar kom je niet snel achter. Veel praten dus, maar dat kan niet altijd helpen.

Waar ik aan moest denken is een lage testolsteron spiegel.
Een aantal verschijnselen die bij een te lage testosteronspiegel kunnen passen zijn:
- Afname van het je lekker voelen
- Afname van de zin in vrijen (minder zin in sex) en soms minder goede erecties
- Afname van spierkracht en spiermassa
- Toename van de vetmassa (meer buikvet)

Doet dit misschien een belletje rinkelen? Je kunt met dit soort problemen gewoon naar je huisarts. Er zijn veel mensen die voor hun sexproblemen naar de huisarts gaan, dus je hoeft je voor niks te schamen. Succes!

Groetjes!

----------


## sietske763

> Weet ik wel zeker.
> Heb dat zelf jaren meegemaakt.
> Na bepaalde gebeurtenissen in ons leven,is het gelukkig ook weer goed gekomen.
> vandaar dat volop genieten nu.


ik snap het niet meer coffee,
eerst moeilijkheden met seks, een opgestart topic door jou en nu zo snel al weer genieten.....
sorry, beetje tegenstrijdig

----------


## christel1

Mijn dochter heeft het boek 50 tinten grijs gekregen van haar vriend, ga het zeker ook eens lezen dus. 
Waar ik zou aan denken als vrouw als mijn man minder zin zou hebben in seks ? Heeft hij geen stiekeme relatie ???? Want zeg nooit nooit he ? Ook al zijn ze 50 of jonger of ouder, kan altijd zijn dat ze de relatie waar ze inzitten beu zijn maar ook niet willen scheiden om geen problemen te krijgen ivm de kinderen of het huis dat ze samen aangekocht hebben en het dan maar bij het oude willen houden maar ergens anders gaan waar het gras blijkbaar groener is. 
Ik zeg nu niet dat je zijn gsm moet beginnen na te kijken of hem moet beginnen achtervolgen maar ik zou toch waakzamer zijn. 
Kan ook een medisch probleem zijn zoals de prostaat die niet meer werkt naar behoren vanaf een bepaalde leeftijd (vanaf 40 jaar, ja ja is heel jong maar het komt voor) en mannen niet zo snel naar de dokter gaan dan vrouwen omdat ze het niet aangenaam vinden om een prostaatonderzoek te ondergaan terwijl het eigenlijk een fluitje van een cent is... En zelfs met een simpel bloedonderzoek kunnen ze al zien of er problemen zijn met de prostaatklier. 
Dus ja ga er voor en sleur hem desnoods naar de huisarts en toon dat je wel nog in hem geïnteresseerd bent. En lukt het eens niet dan lukt het niet, komt bij elke man wel eens voor maar nooit zin hebben in seks, dat lijkt me echt raar, zowel voor een man als voor een vrouw.

----------


## christel1

Ja lijkt me ook raar coffee dat de problemen al binnen de maand opgelost waren, dan was het geen mega groot probleem maar een heel kleintje... Ikke spreekt van jaren geen seks te hebben gehad met zijn vrouw, geen maand...

----------


## ikke64

Klopt christel,
Maar ook met ons gaat het een klein beetje beter. Het klinkt gek. Maar het is verbetert toen mijn vrouw ontdekte dat ik op het punt stond vreemd te gaan...... Ik ben er niet trots op, maar wel heel blij dat het tussen ons nu beter gaat. Ook in bed... Hele kleine stapjes, maar ik kan de toekomst weer positief zien. Hopelijk blijft dat zo, en groeit het vrijen nog verder uit......

----------


## christel1

Ben blij voor jou Ikke dat je vrouw nu beseft dat ze je nodig heeft en dat je terug kan vrijen op je gemakje, zonder druk van buiten uit en met liefde want dat is ook heel belangrijk. En met kleine stapjes kom je er na een tijdje ook he ? Veel succes dus of ja ik weet niet hoe ik het echt moet zeggen, veel vrij-genot

----------


## coffee

> ik snap het niet meer coffee,
> eerst moeilijkheden met seks, een opgestart topic door jou en nu zo snel al weer genieten.....
> sorry, beetje tegenstrijdig


 :Stick Out Tongue: begrijp het Sietske.

ik heb een en ander geschreven bij verslaafd. :Smile:

----------


## coffee

> Ja lijkt me ook raar coffee dat de problemen al binnen de maand opgelost waren, dan was het geen mega groot probleem maar een heel kleintje... Ikke spreekt van jaren geen seks te hebben gehad met zijn vrouw, geen maand...


Cristel!,
Ik zal enig uitleg geven, kan me voorstellen dat je het niet snapt :Smile: 
mijn man heeft een te hoge bloeddruk, kreeg daar medicijnen voor,
heel langzaam aan verminderde zijn libido, Hij verkoos uitvluchten.Gaf zn stresvolle baan de schuld, vaak te moe enz. Dit sleepte dus een aantal jaren.
Het werd met recht steeds minder en minder. :Mad: 

Ik ging eens googlen en op medicijn gebruik kijken.. Heel toevallig bleek dat zijn bloeddrukpillen o.a. zijn libido naar het vriespunt bracht.
Toen wij dit met de huisarts bespraken, kreeg hij andere medicijnen en toen was het ong na een goede maand weer als vanouds. :Big Grin: 

Dus als hier iemand iets schrijft over dat hij/zij geen zin meer heeft, denk ik als eerste aan eventueel medicijn gebruik vandaar.
Vooral hogebloeddruk pillen staan er om bekend (helaas). :Frown: 
Sorry voor de misleiding.

----------


## ikke64

Misleiding is niet het goede woord ;-) . Wees gewoon blij dat jullie weer van elkaar kunnen genieten. En dat al die ellende veroorzaakt werd door medicijnen. Voor mij blijft het moeilijk om van die hele kleine stapjes te zetten. Maar blijf positief. Bedankt allemaal. En vooral het lid wat mij/ons zo geholpen heeftwe

----------


## ikke64

Ik bedoel niet dat de kleine stapjes moeilijk zijn. Maar de angst voor terug val naar niets. Het is nog steeds niet zo dat we bv elke 5 tot 7 dagen vrijen. De ene keer zit er zolang tussen dat ik dat onbestendige gevoel weer krijg. Soms merk ik ook dat ze het voor mij dat. Allemaal nog heel onwerkelijk en moeilijk. En zeker niet vanzelfsprekend. Niet vreemd na zo'n lange tijd natuurlijk. De eerste weken na de ontdekking waren overigens helemaal mijn ding. Heerlijk.

----------


## Atleet

Het ligt vast niet aan het stoppen met bier iig. Ik drink ook niet meer maar heb iedere dag wel zin in sex.

----------


## Mamasita Just My

hoi ja wat doe je eraan als vrouw heb je zin in sex maar de man die altijd moe is en net 1xper week sex wil help ik wordt gek ik ben dan wel 10jaar jonger ook hij kijkt niet eens naar mij verder speelt hij gewoon hij denkt dat ik dom ben maar ben ik niet als ik over het onderwrrp wil praten doet hij dom alleen als hij zin heeft dan doe we het samen iets leuks doen bestaat niet meer ben moeder van 5kinderen heb zin maar mijn man ziet mij niet staan loopt ook altijd weg help wie weet een oplossing praten loopt uit op een ruzie en dan maar mij de schuld geven gr ikke

----------


## v2nes

Ook zit ook ik zo soort probleem. Ik kan er lichamelijk en geestelijk niet meer tegen. Al vier maanden geen sex. Daarvoor was het ook weer vier maanden.ik begrijp er niks van. Ik ben erg heil. Voornamelijk bepaalde dagen van de maand. Ik.sta dan echt op springen. Dan maar zelfbediening, maar daar haal ik het niet van. Dat zelfbediening ging zelfs van genot naar huilbui. Vroeger was het goed. Maar dat is lang geleden. het ge en en nemen in relatie dan mag hij me wel wat geven. Voor hem is klaar komen pijnlijk maar vroeger was het ook pijnlijk en door oefenen werd het minder. Dan kan dat nu toch ook. Hij beeft incomplete dwarslaesie vandaar die pijn. Maar hij heeft nu penisprothese dus ik dacht dan komt het wel weer goed met sexleven. Niet dus..doen we geen sec konden hebben had ik wel vet.of op andere manieren maar dat is nu ook helemaal weg. Help

----------


## Rbossie

Ik lees veel het advies praten. Helemaal waar maar mannen praten slecht. Uiten zich slecht en willen als er problemen zijn di eerst voor zichzelf opgelost hebben. Maar 6 maanden geen seks.. seks is ook een bindmiddel, het houd je relatie goed. Geen seks betekent dat er wat scheef zit, lang geen seks betekent doorgaans dat en relatie dat niet overleeft. Wat wel vaak helpt is het inspelen op het ego van de man. Laat hem weten dat je hem voor je eigen genotnodig hebt. Klinkt wat raar maar als de eerste keren weer geweest zijn wordt bij hem de drempel lager erover te spreken. Geen woorden maar daden dus. Zeg dat je zijn... nodig hebt, zeg dat je lust hebt, zin hebt en dat hij het dan echt voor jou doet. Als hij van je houd dan doet hij het wel en na de eerste keer vallen er dingen van hem af en kun je bespreekbaar maken wat er scheelt. Misschien moet het wat spannender, anders.. heeft hij verlangens of fantasieën. Dan kom je er achter en kom je er samen ook wel uit.

----------

